# Taxes



## bestcars (Oct 17, 2019)

We have to pay taxes regularly. It is very important and It is our ride to pay taxes. What you think guys?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

bestcars said:


> ... It is our ride to pay taxes.


??


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> ??


I think he means "right" to pay taxes.... still doesn't make a lot of sense though. If he means "it is our right to find loopholes to avoid paying taxes" then I completely agree.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Ok......


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

_Yes!_


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Paying taxes is NOT a right.

where do you people come from?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

bestcars said:


> We have to pay taxes regularly. It is very important and It is our ride to pay taxes. What you think guys?


"Stick it to the man!"
Claim everything as a deduction.....


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If you have proper documentation,

there's only a handful of cities in the US where you will owe any taxes for doing ride sharing.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

bestcars said:


> We have to pay taxes regularly. It is very important and It is our ride to pay taxes. What you think guys?


...and It is our *obligation* to pay taxes

Fixed it for you!


----------

